# Witcher 3: First Act Reviewed



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

I have been a gamer since I was in diapers, started out with atari then went on to nintendo, sega genesis and then playstation. Seen the ups and downs of the ps3 and xbox 360 first hand and now am experiencing the ups n downs of ps4.

The down is that gaming has literally taken a turn towards the lesser educated/more impatient/casual players and left most of the people who want real substance with a bitter taste in their mouth.

Then the witcher 3 came out...


You start of the game as a monster hunting bad ass dubbed a "witcher" through extensive training and I assume through the first two games Geralt has been honing his abilities, kicking ass and taking names. You are on the way to find your lover of the past and that drops you off in the "White Orchard". 

The controls in this game take some getting used to, they are similar to grand theft auto v. Very clunky movement and swimming is damn near disaster. Combat is much less of a chore and in my opinion is where this roleplaying game starts to shine in the beginning. Playing on the most difficult setting means that you have about 3 mistakes before you are a dead man and even though you can just respawn at your last save game sometimes one forgets to save and you lose a lot of progress.

Taking down a group of wolves with a worg at its head may appear easy at first, you might even think about going head in and taking them all down like the dirty dogs they are. Well that would be the dumbest think you could possibly fucking do in this game LOL! The AI works together to surround you and gain an advantage when attacking. There are many times the wolves will run back to the pack and then come back with a full force to take you down before you can even pick one off.

After slashing a few things down and losing some health along the way you might notice that you also need to gather meat for eating or buy some food from the shop so you can keep things rolling. The interesting thing is that in the first act there is no point in time where I am feeling like I can even afford to buy the things I want!

The game makes you work for it but it doesn't feel like a grind it feels like part of survival.

The scenery in this game is simply amazing, the detail that went into the introduction area alone is mind blowing. There are all kinds of side things to do, if you don't want to progress the story right away you can explore every bandits camp and monster nesting area etc. You can ride your horse across the map fairly fast in the introduction area but there is so much to be found that it takes a lot longer if you actually stop to take out the bandits and search for the treasure.

Side missions also have voice acting and are done with a lot of detail. It doesn't feel like you are in world of warcraft gathering twenty berries for some asshat that is so flat you would rather smack yourself in the head with a baseball bat then go collect something for. You get the decision of being a greedy monster slayer or you can be a compassionate hero. Both have benefits and the way you play has consequences for those around.

You can decide to help someone but in doing so another will be put to death, or you can take his money and lie to protect that person from harm. However that is not part of the dialogue, you have no clue the guy is going to be executed if you choose the "what you think is right" option!

The music is nothing too notable at the moment nor is it distracting it fits right in, the world is very immersive and has a ton of lore that you are free to read if you want or you can just let it collect dust in your inventory.

The Witcher 3 has easily been the most rewarding purchase of the new console generation and I would suggest everyone that is into roleplaying games to at least give it a rent, none of the videos live up to the feeling I got when I was playing.

10/10 - Second game I would ever give a 10/10 on. The devs worked their ass off to improve this title over the previous offerings and they hit this thing right out of the park.


----------



## King Arthur (May 21, 2015)

Tips for starting on Death March

- Save after every decent accomplishment.

- Learn to dodge enemies attacks with O rather than rolling out of the way, when you roll you remove your chance of attack and also are vulnerable during this. If you are fighting a mob it is an easy way to look at the loading screen.

- Explore the entire white orchard area before you move on, there are some quests that will be failed if you proceed to the next area. Also so many things to pick up so you won't be so poor.

-There is a schematic for swords, it would be wise to craft these swords as soon as possible.

- Never follow the enemy towards the pack, they will surround you and have a complete advantage.

- Food is a necessity! Use your fire magic to burn down deer and rabbits, or even the chickens in town . There is also a place where monsters are killing animals and the corpses lay there for you to loot. This is a nice area to pick up a decent amount of food before continuing.

- Craft the Swallow potion immediately, it is a life rejuvination potion. Every time you meditate it will be filled back up 3/3 as long as you have an alcohol in your inventory. Only need to craft it once and it is crucial if you don't want to chow down on food constantly.

- Don't sell your goods to just anyone, certain merchants will buy certain items at a higher price. It is your job to figure out which ones .

-- LAST PROTIP FOR NOW -- the shield spell blocks one attack from anything, really nice when you are fighting a creature that can kill you in one or two hits .


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 24, 2015)

titan fall 2 is the one to watch for and the new cod black ops

but you wouldn't care cause you allready made your mind up about me ...... Sorry your buddys have made your mind up for you !!!!

wise up buddy its cringing


----------



## King Arthur (May 25, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> titan fall 2 is the one to watch for and the new cod black ops
> 
> but you wouldn't care cause you allready made your mind up about me ...... Sorry your buddys have made your mind up for you !!!!
> 
> wise up buddy its cringing


I am not interested in Titan Fall, though a lot of people appreciate those types of games I prefer a classic world war II shooter to the newer sci fi style games. Not a fan of modern CoD games either. 

No one is crying here we just have differences of opinion. I like something with a little more in depth story and games that give me actual options on how things turn out is always fun as well. I grew up reading the choose your own adventure books and I like being able to impact the game world through a session.

I don't play games very often as they are a huge waste of time but they are fun.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am not interested in Titan Fall, though a lot of people appreciate those types of games I prefer a classic world war II shooter to the newer sci fi style games. Not a fan of modern CoD games either.
> 
> No one is crying here we just have differences of opinion. I like something with a little more in depth story and games that give me actual options on how things turn out is always fun as well. I grew up reading the choose your own adventure books and I like being able to impact the game world through a session.
> 
> I don't play games very often as they are a huge waste of time but they are fun.


 im with you on the old ww1 games there more realistic.
im same as i started off playing games at 3 yrs old !!!

there odd games Imo , you can get bored real fast but atimes stay on them for hours.




but unfortunately games and music are only fun playing and listening to them......... Talking about thems alittle boring.



they're a thing i use to fill in 10 minutes of spare time like when people do crosswords or read a paper ........ I play a game 











peace


----------



## King Arthur (May 25, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> im with you on the old ww1 games there more realistic.
> im same as i started off playing games at 3 yrs old !!!
> 
> there odd games Imo , you can get bored real fast but atimes stay on them for hours.
> ...


Peace brother, I do get down on that grand theft auto every once in a while though and with enough friends that game can take a whole day out of your life without even realizing it.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 25, 2015)

ok


----------

